# Utah vs TCU



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, saw Fish Mogul has already thrown in the towel on Facebook.... any other quitters out there? 20 -0 in the first quarter... you kidding me? Oh my..... this does not appear to be going well. o-|| :O•-:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:O•-:


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not too surprised realistically, TCU returned 19 or 20 of their starters and beat the U by 27 last year. I guess the U's schedule up to this point was just that bad. I certainly expected Whitt to have his guys ready to compete, though, just did not happen. With a few minutes left, seems pretty evident that the Y played them much better than the U has. The Y held them scoreless for the first 27 minutes and only allowed 31 points in Texas. I don't know that the U belongs in the top 15, but this works great to push a NON AQ possibly to a championship game, TCU is the only one with a realistic shot at doing that. Hopefully Auburn or Oregon can lose; of course it may take more than that.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Yikes...you tellin me Utah should be at #5...they might have a "nice little team" but they clearly shouldn't be ranked anywhere near #5. Frankly, unless Utah is in reality a bad team...I want to see the team that can beat TCU. WOW


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Let me clarify my post-I did not really mean that so much as a slight against the U, they are miles ahead of the Y this year, but my main point was that TCU is just that far ahead, looks like a legit top 5 to me. I did not even see a ***** in their armor today, they just owned every facet of the game; anytime you score 40+ and win by 40...ouch!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nah, I decided I won't say that (the whole "I told you so" thing)... so.... great win by TCU. They showed why they're ranked where they are and that they are just THAT good. Deserved to win today, for sure. 8)

I will say that by the middle of the third quarter, judging from the empty seats in the stadium, this is all you could hear....






So much for Andy Dalton and the noise on the road being a problem. They've got a cake rest of their schedule ahead too.... hopefully Utah can stumble through their last couple games with some wins now.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sometimes you're the windshield, and sometimes you're the bug.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQFEY9RIRJA


ROFLMAO this is one of the comments under that video



> stooge81
> 2 months ago 84
> the only sound i hear in my bedroom? at night when i ask my wife for sex.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... Are the utes that bad or TCU that good? I think ND has a chance in against the utes... .nahh what am I thinking they suck.... Well on our way to the sand diego credit union bowl or the vegas bowl I guess... Good luck TCU with bama going down today it looks like a non AQ school has a shot at the title game!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! Wheres CS? What excuse is he going to give for that horrible performance? Utah looked like a JV high school team out there, Wynn was down right awful. 
The problem is now everyone is going to say TCU beat a very overated Utah team(which is true)and won't get the credit they deserve. 
I think we are probably headed to another BSU vs TCU BCS bowl game, if Oregon and Auburn both win out. 
With Alabama losing hopefully they can beat Auburn and then one of the 2 can make the NC game.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that BSU or TCU vs Oregon would be one hell of a game to watch....and I hope it happens, more so for TCU than BSU.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Like I said in the other thread, TCU is that much better and it is obvious Utah was overrated. Utah should drop below 20 in the rankings IMO. Wynn looked awful, receivers weren't getting open and not catching the ball. TCU's offense was very athletic, we got no pressure on Dalton. Well I am rooting for Alabama to beat Auburn and have a TCU vs. Oregon National Championship, I really feel those are the two best teams in the nation with Boise St. right behind them.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with TCU vs Oregon in the NC game. Although Boise would be great too. I think either of those teams would give Oregon a challenge. 
I think either of those teams would beat the SEC Champ as well. I think all it will take to beat Auburn is a good offense. They really have no defense, the offense is top notch, but I think TCU/BSU has the defense to slow them down and the offense to put some points up.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to TCU :_O=:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Wow! Wheres CS? What excuse is he going to give for that horrible performance?


I have no excuses. TCU is a better team, and Im eating crow for breakfast. I didn't get to watch the game because I was deer hunting and I got a big one.    :shock:

Look in the Biggame photo gallery


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you got your deer.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice deer, Justin! Too bad your utes choked on a chicken bone.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I agree with TCU vs Oregon in the NC game. Although Boise would be great too. I think either of those teams would give Oregon a challenge.
> I think either of those teams would beat the SEC Champ as well. I think all it will take to beat Auburn is a good offense. They really have no defense, the offense is top notch, but I think TCU/BSU has the defense to slow them down and the offense to put some points up.


I agree with you.... I was talking to a fellow stat nerd here at Easton  and he said the same thing.... Auburn has beaten everyone on their schedule but they haven't been hugely overpowering. I made the mistake of saying they were dominant but after Huge (I think) said to check... I did. They are #2 ranked escape artists too apparently.... and should be beatable by somebody in the SEC, whether thats Bama or somebody from the Eastern division. Hope that happens and one of the truly good small schools gets a shot. How crazy would this be....? Auburn goes down, TCU goes to the NC game and BSU goes to the Rose Bowl (who has committed to taking a buster if the Pac 10 Champ goes to the NC)? Good bunch of games there... it'd be BSU against probably MSU (winnable) or Ohio State which would be a much better game in my opinion.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, just a little motivation for those out there that might need it.

I know a bunch of guys were totally jones'n over the black-out-camo, but in all reality, if you are not a service acadamy, don't wear camo. It just looks stupid.
[attachment=1:1udg1a1v]HUmiliation.jpg[/attachment:1udg1a1v]

So Wynn has played in three big games - and he is a big 0-3 in them. Nicely done. Bet U are wishing TKain would have played. 
[attachment=2:1udg1a1v]Wynning.jpg[/attachment:1udg1a1v]

And lastly, after hearing Kyle Gunther go off about how much he felt his former team quit, I thought it might be appropriate to reiterate his point.
[attachment=0:1udg1a1v]Quitting.jpg[/attachment:1udg1a1v]


----------

